# ( VIDEO)Tiger Barb Vertical Swimming Problem



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

The leader of the school of barbs is a female, she's the biggest in the tank and has dropped eggs before. Vertical swimming is normal when they sleep, but the past few days she's been doing it during the day for 5-10 seconds randomly, almost as if she's falling asleep mid swim. Also some erratic swimming, and her color fades a bit. She's active and swims away if I come to the tank, and eats just like she always does. She seems healthy, but is this some sort of breeding/pregnancy behavior?


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

How long have you had her? Does she seem bloated?


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

I've had these 7 barbs since Dec 20, 2016. So 1 1/2 years almost. She doesn't seem bloated, but ever since I got her, she always looked "full" even before I feed.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Can you define "erratic swimming"? Does it seem like she's having swim bladder issues? Maybe listing badly to one side, unable to stay upright, etc? I'm just wanting to rule out internal parasites. You've had them long enough that this probably isn't a concern, but can't be 100% certain.


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

No, she doesn't have any problems swimming. Swims normal when it's feeding time. By erratic swimming I mean she just randomly darts one way then darts quickly a different way. Only maybe 6 inches in either direction.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks a little bloated if it is the one head down doing a circle in vid....?
Any new additions to tank ?


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

No new additions since last April when I added the sterbais/kuhli's. She's always looked "full" since I got her. Even before feeding she's looked like this, and when I feed she used to eat 8-10 bloodworms alone


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's a swim bladder issue now. She stalls in the water and can't keep still, starts doing headstands when she doesn't move. I fed peas today, will again tomorrow, how would I go about medicating in a QT for this?


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

It could be a submissive posture. Mine do this quite a bit after a good chase. I hope it is nothing more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

Sadly it's not. She can't stay upright when standing still anymore, and it started 2 days ago. I've had them for 1 1/2 years


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry you have this happening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

It happens. I take everything negative or positive as experience


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

A little update. I finally moved the tank to my house, and moved the sick barb into a 5 gal. I saw the fish better in the smaller tank, and between her bottom 2 fins, its pretty red. Also has a red spot maybe 2mmx2mm above the bottom fin. She was getting pecked by the others, so that might've caused it, not sure though. Symptoms all point to swim bladder, and flukes. Thoughts?


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

Got a video in the QT. She's not eating any peas that I fed, and moving around doing powerslides on her stomach. Any ideas what to try? Thanks


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Red in the flanks generally indicates septicemia. If that is what is happening it is best to euthanize. A septic body can infect the rest of you fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

I think that fish can be saved. If its septicemia and not advanced, try Tetra Life Guard. Its a broad spectrum medicine that handles bacterial, fungal, and parasitic.


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

That's really weird to say the least. I've had no additions for almost a year, and only now it shows. I'll go pick up some Tetra Life Guard. How about the rest of the fish? Wouldn't they be infected too?


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Bacteria always exist outside of a sterile environment. Any number of factors can allow it to be a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

Edit: Upon further reading, I'll grab some API Tetracycline instead of the Life Guard. Hopefully the fish makes it an extra few days, I'll just keep up daily water changes


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

Update: Fish isn't looking too good. What can I buy at Petco that might actually help? I don't think the fish is going to make it till the meds come in


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

Well, she didn't make it. I order Kanaplex with 1 day shipping, was supposed to get her in a few hours. Not sure what killed her, the stress of being alone after 1 1/2 years, or the disease.


----------

